# Remote control on sades 901 is not working



## centro (Nov 4, 2015)

I just bought headset sades 901, all is fine but the remote control is not working, the mute button and for up down the volume is not working, but the mic button is fine. I got the warranty already 2x with the new one! but all the remote is not working, when I use the driver or without driver its same. I don't know its broken or something wrong with the setup. I use it for laptop.. or the remote control only works for PC? please help me:sad:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi centro and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried the h'phones in different USB-sockets? Also, have you tried installing the latest drivers from Sades? - *Sades download support link*

If still no joy after the above, return the h'phones under warranty for repair/replacement.


----------

